# Cajun Pintos??



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I have a couple of pounds of pintos soaking. I want to spice them up some. Gonna slow cook them with a piece of pig. (hock or fatback). 

I generally dump a little crushed red pepper and some cajon seasoning in them but they are lacking.

Any suggestions?

Darin


----------



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

I always use the Texas Pete Pepper Juice after they are done when I make a bowl...


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

THAT SOUNDS LIKE A RECIPE FOR SOME BAD GAS


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

My recipe for cajun pintos. Buy Hillshire Farms hot sausage, dice into small cubes and add to beans with some Tony Chachere's Creole seasoning. Add chopped onion while cooking as well. Serve in bowl and to kick it up a little add hot chow chow....


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I put some TOny Chachere's Creole seasoning and some cyanne pepper powder with salt and pepper. Cooked in the slowcooker until tender. Added some texas pete to taste. They were delicious.

Darin


----------

